
Tesla Rival Sets Out to Banish 160-Year-Old Lead Tech from Cars - NxEmory
https://upvotocracy.com/a/Tech/5e52a036bdbc8100286fbf46
======
Someone
Real article at [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-23/tesla-
riv...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-23/tesla-rival-sets-
out-to-banish-160-year-old-lead-tech-from-cars) (Estonian firm Skeleton
Technologies Group OU wants to replace lead acid batteries by supercapacitors)

------
troydavis
Please submit the original URL, not your own site’s content-less page about
the URL.

